# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Παρατηρήσεις - Προτάσεις μετα την αναβάθμιση !!!

## Gardelius

*Α*νοιγω αυτο το θέμα για να γραψουμε τις όποιες παρατηρήσεις μας μετα την αναβάθμιση του φόρουμ! (17-9-1-2013)

Προσωπικά στο προφίλ μου παρατήρησα ότι π.χ. στην λιστα ¨φιλων¨μου εάν θελω να μεταβώ στη σελ. 2 > πατώντας την 

με ¨πεταει¨στην σελ. 2 αντίστοιχα των ¨μηνυμάτων προφιλ¨μου....

----------


## Gardelius

Μιλώντας με το Στέλιο (*ninos )

Μου επιβεβαίωσε* *ότι υπαρχει  θέμα  (αυτο που ανέφερα και στο ποστ ) και θα λυθεί σύντομα!!


Σ* *ευχαριστώ!! φιλαράκι! *

----------


## Peri27

Εμενα μου εβγαλε παλι ειδοποιηση οτι ο κωδικος μου ειναι 2 ημερων και επρεπε να τον αλλαξω παλι..

----------


## ARMANDO

Καλημέρα παιδιά, στη προσπάθεια μου να δώ τα μηνυματα μου γενικά

 Εύρεση όλων των μηνυμάτων Εύρεση όλων των θεμάτων που έχει ξεκινήσει
έχει ισοτρικό μόνο έως και τον Ιούνιο πχ. Δε κάνω κατι καλα εγώ?
Επιχείρησα να κανω το ίδιο και σε αλλον χρήστη που έχει σιγουρα μεταγενεστερα μηνήματα αλλα και εκεί τα ίδια....

----------


## ninos

ισχυει γενικα αυτο Πανο..  Δεν ειναι αμεση η ενημερωση.

----------


## ninos

> Εμενα μου εβγαλε παλι ειδοποιηση οτι ο κωδικος μου ειναι 2 ημερων και επρεπε να τον αλλαξω παλι..


Πεσμας εαν στο κανει παλι σημερα. Κανονικα σε 180 μερες πρεπει να στο βγαλει παλι

----------


## Peri27

σημερα μπηκα μια χαρα!! ... αν μου το εμφανισει παλι αυτες τις μερες θα ειδοποιησω!!  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

ΟΚ. Εαν στο εμφανισει μετα απο 180 μερες, δεν ειναι αναγκη να μας το πεις...  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## Peri27

::  αχαχαχαχαχα... οχι!!! γι αυτες τις μερες ειπα  ... οχι για μετα απο  180 μερες... χαχαχα  ::

----------


## Gardelius

Αυτο με τους ¨κωδικους¨ θα το ζητάει ακόμα...καιρό? (γενικη ερώτηση)... :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## ninos

εαν σας το βγαλει και σημερα να το αναφερετε.

----------


## euaggelia

καλησπερα παιδια...εγω μπηκα κανονικα,χωρις κανενα προβλημα....μεχρι στιγμης,μονο την ημερα που εγινε η αναβαθμιση,μου ζητηθηκε ν'αλλαξω κωδικο...

----------

